# is cuba good for medical studies



## mubeen ahmed (Dec 2, 2007)

hy friends pakistan government is giving scholarship to cuba 4 medical stdies in spanish language. is cuba good in mediocal studies?and how can i give step 1 and step 2 what is the shedule of these steps.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

I think its possible to give the steps if the cuban school in particular is listed under the WHO. I saw an article on CNN about american students studying in CUBA.. You should search for it.


----------

